# Banana Bread Recipe



## VegOut (Apr 22, 2005)

*This is very nice!!*

*Banana Bread*

*Ingredients *


1 cup oats
half a cup cold-pressed olive oil
8 tablespoon (1 pkt) macerated dates
one and a half - two cups mashed bananas (about 8 small bananas)
half a cup soya flour
half a cup rice flour
2 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda
half a cup soya milk
*Directions:* 



1) Blend the oats in a food processor to form a fine powder. Add the olive oil, dates and mashed bananas and blend until smooth. 

2) Add the rest of the ingredients and pulse the mixture to form a dropping consistency (add a little more soya milk if needed). 

3) Pour into a greased loaf tin and bake at 160 degrees celsius for 60-70 minutes. Preparation time: 60-70 minutes for baking


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks good, veg out!  Just wanted to let you know I'm going to move this to the breads forum.


----------



## VegOut (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you! Sorry about that


----------

